# DNP  and breastfeeding



## bellerofonte78 (Oct 14, 2016)

hello everybody 
 i am reading  all your post  about DNP  
 thanks a lot guys  i am   learning so much 
   my wife needs to loose 15 kg( we are italians    i've already radically  changed her  diet 
from    crazy  chocolates  pizza  and all kind of junk food  during  pregnancy 
 to a  five  meals x day  1  every 3 hour   low carb  and lots of protein  and vegetables 
 1 meal off  a week 
 she's taking   125 mg  per day of eutirox 
   we've got a wonderful  baby 5 months ago  , and  she is breast feeding at the moment 
 does anybody knows  the possible side effects  on  the baby ?
she is 25 Y.O. 75 kg  1,63 H,
i've found DNP  on the  D.WEB market    is it the right  place ? what  are your experiences  in that ?
any possibility of  scummers ??
we were thinking  of a 200 mg caps    split (to be honest i don't know  how to split it   in half )
  every day in the morning 
 any suggestions ?
 thanks  a lot


----------



## Bro Bundy (Oct 14, 2016)

I wouldn't want my kid breastfeeding from someone on Dnp .. That's insane


----------



## ToolSteel (Oct 14, 2016)

Why does she need to lose 15kg so suddenly?


----------



## ron1204 (Oct 15, 2016)

Noooooooooooo


----------



## bellerofonte78 (Oct 15, 2016)

just used the wrong word, "she wants to"  not need  sorry


----------



## Lilo (Oct 15, 2016)

Can't believe I'm reading this....

Mild diet is all it takes, man. And there's plenty of time to lose the weight. Don't put your family at risk for a couple of lbs


----------



## ron1204 (Oct 15, 2016)

My first post was because I was driving . Let me elaborate.

Honestly, how irresponsible do you guys have to be to even THINK about doing dnp and breastfeeding. She had a baby. She's obviously not gonna be at the same weight she was pre pregnancy right off the bat. A lot of weight goes down with a decent diet. I think the dr told my wife it takes up to a year for the inside of your body to go back to normal. And all that results in weight loss little by little. If she gained too much weight during pregnancy, she most likely let herself go with the food.

On the other things, Doctors tell women that are breastfeeding to stay away from many different foods like gassy foods or spicy foods because it affects the baby. Imagine what dnp can do. When your on it, your body fluids have a yellowish color, even your sperm is yellow. So you will pass some on through breastmilk for sure. Another thing, she will be hot, and very uncomfortable when on it. It can aggravate her. The baby catches on to all these feelings and it can keep him from eating and affect him in many other ways. You guys decided to have a baby, she knew she was going to gain weight. Stop putting yourself first. I really hope you guys decide not to do this.


----------



## Joliver (Oct 15, 2016)

^^^can use the dark web.....yet google--a complete mystery.

Holy shit. My Italian must be getting rusty. Because it sure sounds like this guy wants his postpartum wife to eat a commercial pesticide to lose some baby weight.

Can we get another Italian in here? DYS? Anybody???


----------



## MrRippedZilla (Oct 15, 2016)

There is no solid research either way on this topic but, obviously, it would be stupid to even risk it. Absence of evidence is not evidence of absence...


----------



## ECKSRATED (Oct 15, 2016)

Seriously dnp is so toxic why even risk letting your child getting some into.his system? Tell your wife to lose the weight naturally. The fukk is wrong with people


----------



## ECKSRATED (Oct 15, 2016)

MrRippedZilla said:


> There is no solid research either way on this topic but, obviously, it would be stupid to even risk it. Absence of evidence is not evidence of absence...



I like that, Absence of evidence is not evidence of absence. Say that five times fast.


----------



## stonetag (Oct 15, 2016)

You have got to be fuking kidding me! How about some Roundup little fella?


----------



## John Ziegler (Oct 15, 2016)

If she wants to lose weight fast so she can get back to sexy then go for it.

While your at it buy the kid a pack of smokes.


----------



## PillarofBalance (Oct 15, 2016)

Nobody can tell you for sure because running experiments on pregnant and breastfeeding women is not going to pass ethical muster. 

So no she shouldn't not run dnp. Don't try and rush this.


----------



## MrRippedZilla (Oct 15, 2016)

PillarofBalance said:


> Nobody can tell you for sure because running experiments on pregnant and breastfeeding women is not going to pass ethical muster.
> So no she shouldn't not run dnp. Don't try and rush this.



We do actually have some data on use in pregnant women just not when it comes to breastfeeding. 

The hypothesis goes something like this: the egg itself has mitochondria and since DNP is an uncoupler it MAY lead to increased risk of metabolic disorders/genomic issues in the future. However, there are NO reports of birth defects in women, even when prescribed DNP during the 30s, but it's still not a clear cut case and caution is advised:

TOXICOLOGICAL PROFILE FOR DINITROPHENOLS

- "No studies were located regarding developmental effects in humans after oral exposure to 2,4-DNP...Three case reports...described reproductive effects in women taking 2,4-DNP for weight reduction." 
- 1) A young girl who subsequently died after taking 1.03 mg/kg/day 2,4-DNP was found to have a small and infantile uterus and numerous follicular cysts in the ovary (Goldman and Haber 1936). 
- 2) Physical examination of a woman who took 2.32 mg/kg/day 2,4-DNP revealed fibroid degeneration of the uterus and a cystic left ovary (Beinhauer 1934). 
- *Whether or not these were preexisting conditions is not known.* 
- 3) A patient who had been taking 3.3 mg/kg/day 2,4-DNP as the sodium salt for 98 days was found to be pregnant (Epstein and Rosenblum 1935). After taking the drug for an additional 45 days, she was hospitalized for profuse vaginal bleeding, and no evidence of a fetus was found. *The authors concluded the 2,4-DNP caused a premature separation of the placenta, resulting in miscarriage.*

The first 2 case reports are impossible to interpret due to the lack of pre-dnp data to highlight any pre-existing conditions but the 3rd one is where caution is advised (even if the authors conclusion as to the cause is still a bit of a reach IMO).


----------



## Joliver (Oct 15, 2016)

MrRippedZilla said:


> We do actually have some data on use in pregnant women just not when it comes to breastfeeding.
> 
> The hypothesis goes something like this: the egg itself has mitochondria and since DNP is an uncoupler it MAY lead to increased risk of metabolic disorders/genomic issues in the future. However, there are NO reports of birth defects in women, even when prescribed DNP during the 30s, but it's still not a clear cut case and caution is advised:
> 
> ...



Cutting edge medical studies coming out of auschwitz back in the day, but something tells me Goldman, Haber, Epstein, and Rosenblum were the next experiment....


----------



## MrRippedZilla (Oct 15, 2016)

Joliver said:


> Cutting edge medical studies coming out of auschwitz back in the day, but something tells me Goldman, Haber, Epstein, and Rosenblum were the next experiment....



You forgot about Beinhauer. Asshole. Granted, he was probably on the other side of the experimenting but still, the guy deserves some recognition.


----------



## Joliver (Oct 15, 2016)

MrRippedZilla said:


> You forgot about Beinhauer. Asshole. Granted, he was probably on the other side of the experimenting but still, the guy deserves some recognition.



I was going to say Beinhauer seemed like the "boss." He's probably the reason the data came out.....in the Nuremberg trials.


----------



## PillarofBalance (Oct 15, 2016)

MrRippedZilla said:


> We do actually have some data on use in pregnant women just not when it comes to breastfeeding.
> 
> The hypothesis goes something like this: the egg itself has mitochondria and since DNP is an uncoupler it MAY lead to increased risk of metabolic disorders/genomic issues in the future. However, there are NO reports of birth defects in women, even when prescribed DNP during the 30s, but it's still not a clear cut case and caution is advised:
> 
> ...



Those are just reports not RCT's. I don't usually put too much faith in these anymore. It's how we wound up all taking statins and thinking sodium increases blood pressure and all the other bullshit


----------



## PillarofBalance (Oct 15, 2016)

Besides I like my babies over easy not hard boiled


----------



## Joliver (Oct 15, 2016)

PillarofBalance said:


> Those are just reports not RCT's. I don't usually put too much faith in these anymore. It's how we wound up all taking statins and thinking sodium increases blood pressure and all the other bullshit



Sounds like Beinhauer's defense at Nuremberg...."Zis deedent happen."  

I always knew POB was a nazi. I just knew it.


----------



## MrRippedZilla (Oct 15, 2016)

PillarofBalance said:


> Those are just reports not RCT's. I don't usually put too much faith in these anymore. It's how we wound up all taking statins and thinking sodium increases blood pressure and all the other bullshit



Not putting too much faith in case reports is one thing, to completely ignore them is another - especially when we consider the fact that RCTs on topics like this are never going to happen. Same line of thought applies to dismissing data just because its old. 




Joliver said:


> Sounds like Beinhauer's defense at Nuremberg...."Zis deedent happen."
> 
> I always knew POB was a nazi. I just knew it.



Is there any data indicating the existence of ginger nazis? I can't see Hitler being too happy with such a radical lifestyle choice.


----------



## PillarofBalance (Oct 15, 2016)

**** you guys


----------



## DieYoungStrong (Oct 15, 2016)

You guys are ****ing idiots to be actually arguing about DNP and preggo or breastfeeding woman. 

The shit makes you blow yellow loads. Enough said.


----------



## Bro Bundy (Oct 15, 2016)

Neon yellow loads


----------



## PillarofBalance (Oct 15, 2016)

DieYoungStrong said:


> You guys are ****ing idiots to be actually arguing about DNP and preggo or breastfeeding woman.
> 
> The shit makes you blow yellow loads. Enough said.



Yeah but the yellow jizz is cool


----------

